# [SOLVED] Extremely Bloated C:\ drive



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

I have set my C:\ Partition to 30GB for ONLY windows 7's core files + the Windows Live programs which for some reason must be installed in C. All my programs are installed to Drive D which is about 416GB, while my data in an external hard drive of 2TB.

Before this configuration, I thought 20GB was already much more than recommended for a purely OS partition, but after it got full, i decided to reformat it to 30GB. But once again, it just suddenly bloated up and I have no idea what's going on. I'm very sure that 30GB is overkill for the OS partition, but I've enough disk space to spare. The bloat has obviously impacted my computer speed. Also, due to this bloat, I'm not even allowed to install programs into D drive anymore. What's up with that?

I have run CCleaner, Disk Cleaner, Disk Defragmenter(deleted temp and cache files etc) but it only freed 1GB of space. My C:\Windows\Installer, which was my prime suspect, turns out to only take 987MB of space. I have done virus scans(Avast free, and MBAM free) and my computer is shown to be virus free.

Can anyone please advise me on how to proceed? I am completely stumped and Google's not helping. I'm pretty sure at least 10GB of the things in there are completely unnecessary, so I wish to find out which ones they are and subsequently get rid of them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Extremely Bloated C:\ drive*

Run Tree Size and it will tell you what is taking up all the space. You can  limit the size of System Restore.


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Extremely Bloated C:\ drive*

Ah. Thank you. 
The program has revealed that the large portion of unnecessary data is because my torrent downloads are stored there, in addition to where i have specified Tixati to download to(which is in D:\). Now I know why utorrent kept telling me about not enough space even when it was saved to D:\, so I switched to Tixati. It appears to give me the same problem. Is there a way to make torrent managers save the files downloaded only once, and only in D:\?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Extremely Bloated C:\ drive*

it is recommended to have at least 40GB of HDD for Windows 7 and Vista.

The bloat can also be caused by a growing paging file and system restore points.

Go in to C: unhide system files look to see how much space is being used for the paging file.


Also configure your System Restore settings to a limit space setting.
as mentioned by Spunkfunk


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Extremely Bloated C:\ drive*

40Gb? Thanks for the suggestion, I'll keep that in mind the next time I do any installations.
My max limit for system restore points have already been set to 1%(default since I've never changed it before), so I guess it isn't causing the problem.
I just deleted all the torrented clones from my C:\ and freed up the size. As expected, the files in D:\ where i designated the torrent client to save to are completely unaffected.
Thanks for all your advice, this thread can be marked as SOLVED.


----------

